# Space Marines in robes



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

I have trouble picturing Space marines in robes walking around ships in the black library books. 
for example:


Timmy the spacemarine wore simple cream robes as he stood before the Primarch of the Example legion. John smith towered over timmy and timmy felt sad becuase he did a very naughty thing on Isstvan. 

does anyone have pictures or links to where i can find info because it gets annoying imaging a space marine in robes like harry potter's

i even looked 'space marines in robes' on google images and got this:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Picture a roman toga or even just simply a bath towel or loin cloth instead.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Search for Dark Angels, nearly all of them are in robes dude. And think of it of more of a monk thing, rather than anything womanly or weird..


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

How's this?


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Just for the record, I'd estimate that the overall height and bulk of the marine in armour would be a greater than that illustrated, I've used that image for reference purposes in 3D work, and It's a little on the small side. But otherwise that's a fantastic image.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I always picture them in monks robes.

It's not always necesarily robes. In _Flight of the Eisenstein_ Garro and co are often mentioned to be in fatigues while training and moving around their ships.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Mate that's a really disturbing face on that 'model'..


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

huh thanks that pic is pretty good (not the one khorne's fist posted thats just weird) greek toga i have never thought of before


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I love how, in the 3D image, the head stays the same size while the body keeps growing. No wonder they're incredible killers, they must have been teased mercilessly growing up 

On a more realistic note, the 7'6" basketball player would be a stick figure if he was only 350 lbs. That guy's built like Shaquille O'Neal, who's 7'1" and 325 lbs.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Given all the religious imagery and the concepts of a warrior brotherhood etc, i can more easily imagine them in robes/togas/tunics/chitons than i can in fatigues. There seems something strange to me about a Space Marine in 'normal' clothing.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i can imagine them wearing robes but i cant imagine what the robes _look_ like


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd expect the robes to look pretty similar to what we see in Dark Angels photos sans power armor, with designs/imagery dependant on the culture of the chapter. Some may be quite plain, resembling monks in monastaries of today, to very finely detailed ones similiar to the Mechanicus.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im pretty certain that in the grimdark of the far future marine robes look like this


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Mmmm bunnies... Om nom nom! 

Alice


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Leave the bunnies alone missy! Besides I think the post was about Hef's robe.


----------



## TyphoidLmJ (May 20, 2012)

*Woooooooo!*

Space Marine Casual wear?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> Leave the bunnies alone missy! Besides I think the post was about Hef's robe.


Robe pfft Hell no! Ommy nommy nom nom :biggrin:

Alice


----------

